
Writing a Christmas Song Using Data Science - duck
https://www.lynchpin.com/blog/how-to-write-a-christmas-song-using-data-science/
======
bazzargh
The article says the longest Christmas song is 16.5 mins... not even close. I
know, it's just the songs that matched their keywords... but Lindstrøm did a
Christmas-cheer-draining 42 minute long version of Little Drummer Boy a few
years back [https://www.theguardian.com/music/2009/dec/11/lindstrom-
litt...](https://www.theguardian.com/music/2009/dec/11/lindstrom-little-
drummer-boy) \- and yes, it's a real thing on vinyl, not just another youtube
'10h of jingle bells'.

------
framebit
This brings to mind last year's AI-generated festive tune:
[https://vimeo.com/192711856](https://vimeo.com/192711856)

~~~
JasonFruit
Which got its own studio recording, which was maybe not an improvement:
[https://www.reverbnation.com/heathallyn/song/27160680-ai-
chr...](https://www.reverbnation.com/heathallyn/song/27160680-ai-christmas-
carol)

~~~
framebit
^^ I also just heard this for the first time today, and it made my entire day.
That dude needs a Grammy!

------
irrational
I thought for sure this article was going to be in reference to the work of Dr
Joe Bennett, a Boston Conservatory musicologist, who supposedly created the
perfect Christmas song after analyzing the 200 most popular Christmas songs. I
was surprised, but it's actually quite good.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5143323/Scien...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5143323/Scientist-
finds-formula-perfect-festive-tune.html)

------
strictnein
I really enjoy how the song is from the viewpoint of the Christmas tree
itself.

------
zx80ula
Or this one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWa2PPUL9a8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWa2PPUL9a8)

------
ape4
I want to know how to avoid Christmas songs.

~~~
creep
I came home yesterday and started singing a particularly famous christmas song
that I will not name in fear of infecting you with the virus. But I hadn't
heard the song anywhere, or at least I could not remember. Out loud, I began
to sing it, right there in the kitchen, and when I realized it I felt fear.
Now it's gone again, and I don't know when it'll come back.

~~~
plussed_reader
Was the weather outside frightful?

That's what came to mind reading your comment.

~~~
creep
Please don't do this

------
knodi123
Star color-key is wrong on the cluster-chart. You swapped yellow and red.

------
strictnein
Unless the song is called "Error establishing a database connection", I think
the site is down.

Google Cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:on34qG...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:on34qGbEmQkJ:https://www.lynchpin.com/blog/how-
to-write-a-christmas-song-using-data-science/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
knodi123
I remember as a child in china, we used to gather around our living room
fireplace and sing a traditional round of "Translation server unavailable".

